
Compiling Expressions – Crafting Interpreters - matthewwarren
http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/compiling-expressions.html
======
munificent
My build script tells me the book is now 132,991 words long and only 56% done.
I knew I was running a marathon with this one, but I didn't quite expect it to
be an _ultra_ -marathon.

But it feels good to be one chapter closer to the end!

~~~
tony-allan
An excellent project. I've loved reading along as new chapters emerge!

~~~
munificent
Thank you! :D

------
setheron
I've read the first few chapters and really liked it.

I'm going to wait till you finish the publication and purchase a hard copy. I
enjoy preserving books I enjoy in a physical medium and it'll sit nicely next
to your game programming gems on my shelf.

